# Carpet snake? Thanks for ID



## headwax (Mar 26, 2015)

Hya,

This fellow is on our deck balustrading 1 story off the ground - must have climbed the tree?
He is living inside the balustrading ? Just saw him this morning - it used to house a yellow bellies tree snake until last year. Saw the yellow belly once a few weeks ago then he vanished. 

Now we have the new snake.









I guess he is a carpet snake but I know nothing about snakes except what I can google.
Thanks for ID - situation is Newcastle NSW on the coastal strip


----------



## Umbral (Mar 26, 2015)

Attachments are invalid.


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2015)

Diamond Python. Morelia spilota spilota


----------



## headwax (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you for that Rob72.! And thanks for fixing the pic  Appreciate your time!

regards

headwax


----------



## arevenant (Mar 26, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous Diamond.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 27, 2015)

lovely diamond. So lucky to have one of these cruising around your home!!


----------



## Norm (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks in great condition too, very lucky!


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 5, 2015)

looks more like an intergrade to me  ......................Ron


----------

